# Walleye fishing the Grand River



## barrett (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey guys, just getting into walleye fishing this summer. Planning on launching a canoe out of Johnson park this weekend and maybe heading upstream and a bit and throwing some jigs with leeches and crankbaits. I've heard there are some holes around Johnson park but does anyone have any location tips or certain techniques that I should be using to locate walleye? Again I will be in a canoe so don't have a fish finder or anything. Thanks in advance!


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

I normally fish a bit farther upstream unless I am chasing cats or other fish with adipose fins. BUT... FWIW a 1/8 to 1/4 ounce sparsely tied BLACK bucktail jig with a few strands of crystal flash or flashabou tied into it hopped and twitched within 2 foot of the bottom never seems to be the wrong thing to do no matter where one is at on the Grand as long as the water is not chocolate milk. Sometimes adding 1/2 crawler or an orange/red tailed 2-3 inch twister tail to the jig helps....most times it ain't needed.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

You can hop or retrieve a jighead with a leach also. I prefer to bobber fish when chasing walleyes, well I guess you could call it fishing walleyes, but most of the time it is whatever bites. I mostly fish between Portland and Ionia on the river and catch a ton of cats, smallies, and a few eyes when I choose to fish the big river. Leaches, minnows and crawlers are my favorite baits. Twist tails and minnow plugs also take a few now and again.


----------

